# RE audio MX 12 why this subs are discountinued ?



## Bimmer (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey guys wonder why this model production ends ? 

Somebody have any feedback ? 

I love the shape of this subs and they seems pretty powerful .


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

They sold sh1t loads more of the XxX than the ME's. I too love the design and complete sound package.


----------

